

Sort a list on your own criteria with Python - puttsmcfadden
http://pythonicprose.blogspot.com/2009/09/python-custom-sort-list.html

======
sixtofour
I didn't notice until after I commented on the site that the post is from
2009.

His call to sort reads like this:

alist.sort(mysort)

The ordering function doesn't sort, it orders. I would have called the
ordering function myorder, so the call would read:

alist.sort(myorder)

More specifically, his ordering function orders by length, so even better
would be:

alist.sort(orderByLength)

